# Wow, it worked!!!



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

So Shannon and I returned from our week long trip in La Paz Mexico, man, what a time we had. I really could retire there when that time comes. the folks were all really nice and the food was insane! Plus the margaritas wern't too bad either. 
So if you all remember those green/black tuna trollers I made? Well, they worked insane! They trolled true at a good clip and we ended up cathing dorado, tuna and bonito on them. We had a very nice striped marlin come up and slash at them one day, but he missed, turned, slashed again then disappeared. Heart Breaking we didn't hook up but really happy that we raised him to our lures.
Here is a pic of the first dorado caught on my trollers. 
good to be back home, but can't wait to return to La Paz.


----------



## EndTuition (May 24, 2004)

I'm not surprized !

Congrats !


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Now that is neat, Surf...Make the lure yourself and then box a buncha nice fish with it...

You and my Son might make a good pair..He's "Mexico Nuts" hisself...except on the other coast...

Glad ya'll had a great time...:cheers:


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Very COOL!!!


----------



## Surf Hunter (Sep 28, 2006)

Tortuga said:


> You and my Son might make a good pair..He's "Mexico Nuts" hisself...except on the other coast...


I see how easy it is to let happen. Ever since we got back all Shannon and I can think of is returning. I do belive we have the "Baja Blues". 
Here are a couple more pics, the final coun of the first day oof fishing, not bad for four hours eh? All yellow fin and the dorado.
The next pic is a dorado my son caught, nice an lit up.


----------



## BertS (May 21, 2004)

is there some kind of sick fraternity down there? I mean, who in the world buries a guy's boat trailer.........they did it to two, maybe three of the boats in your picture.........


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

That is absolutely awesome! Glad to see you did so well with a lure you made yoursely and glad to see your son involved... Congrats.


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

I never had a dought that they would work. Good job.


----------



## Hooked (Oct 15, 2004)

Great results SH. Those were some sweet lures so no wonder they did so well.


----------

